

Is College Still Worth It? - samclemens
http://lareviewofbooks.org/review/college-still-worth

======
anonymoustwerp2
Oh blah, I'm certain the mouth-breathing right wingers love the idea of
destroying academia. The middle class is being taken out: housing, education,
pensions - all are being destroyed.

They don't need us any more. They have overseas markets and labor to do their
bidding.

~~~
no_future
Why would they want to destroy it? It's insanely profitable.

